# Can someone else lodge a cheque into my account?



## Lyndan (8 Oct 2007)

Hey All,

I am living abroad and wanted to send some money home to lodge into my Permanent TSB account.

Can someone lodge a cheque into my account if they have my details?  The one thing I liked about BOI was the fast drop lodgement envelopes but TSB dont have these,

Let me know?
Cheers


----------



## loll (8 Oct 2007)

yes , have had someone do this for me loads of times


----------



## Lyndan (8 Oct 2007)

Oh perfect, I wasnt sure!

So I guess they just take the cheque and my account details to my branch and thats it,

Cheers!


----------



## Morgause (8 Oct 2007)

They can lodge it in any PTSB branch, as long as they have your sort code and account number.


----------



## Ciaraella (24 Oct 2007)

If you give someone your sort code and account number they can lodge money into the account through their internet banking (with PTSB and AIB anyway). They just need to ring up and register your account.


----------

